# Hydrochloric acid - Where to Buy?



## Marko Tsourkan

Where do you guys buy hydrochloric acid for etching damascus and in what concentration to buy?

M


----------



## jmforge

Pool supply store? With that said, I don't think that I know any guys who use hydrochloric for etching damascus.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

******* said:


> Pool supply store? With that said, I don't think that I know any guys who use hydrochloric for etching damascus.


 
Then I will be the first one to know. 
I found an online store in Ohio that will sell me concentrated solution. Thought maybe you guys have a preferred source on East Coast.

M


----------



## ajhuff

Just look for muriatic acid in pool supplies or hardware store. Why are you using HCl though?

-AJ


----------



## jmforge

We have enough trouble finding a consistent source of ferric chloride other than Radio Shack. This sounds too much like work. By the way, good luck with the hazmat charges for shipping that stuff from Ohio to New York.:lol2:


----------



## Delbert Ealy

Marko,
A good hardware store should carry it, I have one near me thats a hardware/lumberyard that stocks it by the gallon.
its also used for cleaning concrete.
Del

Menards carries it and you might check at Kamco, ask for muriatic acid. Its the same stuff. 
By the way, everybody loves you here, so don't breathe the fumes and wear rubber gloves, that stuff is nasty. Its the same stuff our bodies make to digest food, only stronger.


----------



## BraisedorStewed

You know anybody in an academic science field??? I used to get it from my H.S. chemistry teacher, and then a friend who was a professor. Used it to clean masonry and they were able to obtain higher Molar concentrations than I was.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Sometimes the fastest way to find things is online. I will check the hardware stores near me. 
Thanks for suggestion, Del -

M


----------



## ajhuff

ajhuff said:


> Just look for muriatic acid in pool supplies or hardware store. Why are you using HCl though?
> 
> -AJ


 
Never mind on the why, I answered my own question. 

-AJ


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ajhuff said:


> Never mind on the why, I answered my own question.
> 
> -AJ


----------



## rahimlee54

All the big chemical houses will sell you whatever grade and concentration you would like. EMD, JT Baker, Sigma Aldrich. Those are the 3 we use at work. Concentrated HCl is 12.1 N which is really strong, wear some gloves.


----------



## ThEoRy

I used to get it for totally not making explosives when I was a kid at pool supply stores or home depot during the summer.


----------



## Andrew H

BraisedorStewed said:


> You know anybody in an academic science field??? I used to get it from my H.S. chemistry teacher, and then a friend who was a professor. Used it to clean masonry and they were able to obtain higher Molar concentrations than I was.


 
Depending on what concentration you need (I have no idea) this is the best way to get it.


----------



## James

rahimlee54 said:


> All the big chemical houses will sell you whatever grade and concentration you would like. EMD, JT Baker, Sigma Aldrich. Those are the 3 we use at work. Concentrated HCl is 12.1 N which is really strong, wear some gloves.


 
seconded! I would also suggest that you work outside or in a fume hood; when reacting, it usually fumes like crazy


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Thanks guys.


----------



## mainaman

Sigma Aldritch sells all kinds of chemicals.


----------



## Mike Davis

Why not use Ferric Chloride? It's called PCB Etchant and you get it at Radio Shack.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Mike Davis said:


> Why not use Ferric Chloride? It's called PCB Etchant and you get it at Radio Shack.



Hydrochloric acid is cheaper and should be widely available as muriatic or pool acid in 23% solution. It think it costs under $10 per gallon, while Ferric Chloride for the same price you can get 16oz.

This is what I found in the last couple of days.

M


----------



## Mike Davis

Ok  I want to see some pics of your stuff after you etch it, want to see the difference in the etch, if there is any.


----------



## apicius9

Marko, I hope you don't mind if I hang my question on this thread: I have ferric chloride in powder form (Radioshack doesn't have it in Hawaii and they don't let the liquid stuff on planes...). Can anybody please tell me what the best ratio for mixing this with water is? How much powder per ounce?
Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## chazmtb

Max muriatic acid concentration is about 37% and you can get at a pool supply store for pros. The stuff at walmart and home depot barely breaks 15%. I have heard that Ace carries the high concentration muriatic acid 30%+.


----------



## jmforge

Marko, the ferric may be more expensive, but it is a proven substance. My limited experience is that the stuff lasts long enough and you use so little of either liquid that your savings are not really going to be that much. Remember that 16 ounce bottle of ferric chloride actually makes 48-64 ounces of etching solution. The other thing about ferric is that it is gentle enough to replace stuff like lemon juice for a quick and dirty way to etch a hamon. You just dunk for like 10 seconds, neutralize, clean and polish a bit and repeat until you achieve the desired effect.


Marko Tsourkan said:


> Hydrochloric acid is cheaper and should be widely available as muriatic or pool acid in 23% solution. It think it costs under $10 per gallon, while Ferric Chloride for the same price you can get 16oz.
> 
> This is what I found in the last couple of days.
> 
> M


----------



## l r harner

yep less i was thinking babout dammasteel etching i will stick with FeCl


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

OK, so I will give ferric cloride a try. How difficult is to drain acid from a car battery? Have one on hand, but have to make a trip to RadioShack.

M


----------



## Andrew H

Marko Tsourkan said:


> OK, so I will give ferric cloride a try. How difficult is to drain acid from a car battery? Have one on hand, but have to make a trip to RadioShack.
> 
> M


Don't go burning yourself here, HCl and FeCl are both pretty nasty.


----------



## ajhuff

Whoa! Battery acid is sulfuric acid.

-AJ


----------



## rahimlee54

Stefan just check the liquid concentration they sell in the store and use that percentage, if it is 37% as above stated, that is 37 g per 100 mL of water.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ajhuff said:


> Whoa! Battery acid is sulfuric acid.
> 
> -AJ


 
Good to know. Fro some reason I thought it was ferrochloric.


----------



## Rottman

Sulfuric acid seems to be much more common in damascus etching than hydochloric acid anyway....


----------



## jmforge

Not over here, at least for custom makers.


Rottman said:


> Sulfuric acid seems to be much more common in damascus etching than hydochloric acid anyway....


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Just ordered ferrochloric solution. 
Thanks everybody.

M


----------



## JMJones

i have talked to bladesmiths that use hydrocloric to eat the scale off forged blades and damascus billets. I was told that it takes about 10 minutes vs overnight soak in vinegar. However I have heard enough nasty stuff about having acids in the shop, to just stick to vinegar and ferric chloride.


----------



## Mike Davis

Remember to keep it in a sealed container. If it is open to the elements, when it evaporates, you will notice everything in a ten foot radius will rust within a few days... it is fairly corrosive stuff evenn when diluted


----------

